
Duck duck go banned in India? - chetansjc
https://twitter.com/nimishdubey/status/1278289269648285696
======
yuchi
The name is capitalized as Duck Duck Go. If OP or a mod can fix this my
(fictious) OCD can relax.

~~~
pionar
It's actually DuckDuckGo, no spaces.

~~~
yuchi
Thank you. (My ocd is fake indeed)

------
squiggleblaz
I heard India has been banning a lot of Chinese sites, which makes sense,
since India and China have been fighting. It is normal to restrict trade with
your enemies.

But what other motivations are there for India to ban things? Is there general
censorship or something?

~~~
kerkeslager
I worked on a site targeting an Indian user base for a bit, and in order to be
allowed to operate in India, we had to partner with an Indian company that
basically had veto power over any part of the process.

I think this is a smart strategy. Keep in mind, India gained independence in
1947--there are people alive (although not many) who remember India being a
colony. Indians are very aware of the post-colonial activities of Western
powers in Africa and South America, and have good reasons to be worried about
cultural and economic imperialism. By maintaining tight control over what
foreign businesses are allowed to operate in India, they can limit what power
foreign nations have in India, keeping wealth and influence firmly within
their borders.

Americans like to think that we're the benevolent leaders of the free world
and that we've always been a great help to people in other countries, but this
is not the case. From assassinations, funding coups, embargoes, and direct
invasions, the US has not always been a positive influence on the third world.
India is right to be suspicious of American businesses in India.

~~~
fmajid
The US tried gunboat diplomacy in 1971 to deter India from stopping Pakistani
genocide in Bangladesh. Just because our memories are short does not mean
theirs are.

------
man9988
I've tried 4 ISP's in India, its loading on 3 of them, didn't load on jio. on
one of the isp's, DUCK.com loaded but duckduckgo.com didn't.

------
sujal99
Didn't load on Jio.

------
walt0
Not blocked here.

~~~
309d9095
I'm from India as well. It's not blocked on Airtel broadband for me, but any
requests to DuckDuckGo initially shows a DNS resolution failure (don't
remember what the exact error was). And after 5-10 seconds, the page loads as
expected.

~~~
mukuz
I’m on Jio 4G. DDG has been inconsistent since yesterday. Now it’s not working
at all.

It’s working with green-tunnel to bypass Jio’s SNI based blocking.

So surely, it’s blocked, not some server issues.

~~~
fmajid
Facebook is a minority shareholder in Jio. Perhaps they object to DuckDuckGo's
privacy-friendly stance. Scumbags.

